# Do you want to guess the Mix? :-)



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I suppose the retriever is sort of obvious, but I was looking at her haunches and the set of her hind legs and wondering if she has some hound in her... I know 22 inches isn't very tall, but deerhound or wolfhound?


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

She looks a lot like my friend's dog who is Shepherd, Lab, and Border Collie.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm thinking some sort of Southern hunting hound--a tall one--mixed with Lab and/or Golden in there. What's her bark sound like? Does she bay?


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Very pretty girl.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

I was hoping someone else had guessed to get some ideas but without benefit of others thoughts I'd say part lab because of the retrieving, size, color, tail and profile of head. As to the other part(s) . . . looking at the white markings and ear set - border collie? . . . all American mix? Notice the legs look kind of long for even a retriever.

eta: I'm slow. I see there were some responses while I was entering mine.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Oooooo. So pretty!!!

Labrador retriever x Aussie or border collie (or a mixture of all three) 

I don't see hound though.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

My guess is Great Dane and Lab. That face and legs make me think great dane.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Notice how slender she is through the shoulders in the last (bottom) picture-not at all like the chest and shoulders of a Labrador Retriever (though the basic coloration-minus the white splotches-and shape of nose and the retrieving tendency make me think thre is a lot of Lab it him). So that makes me think of a dog like the Vizsla or Weimaraner might be in there somewhere (although the coat is nothing like those dogs of course). The splotch of white on the chest could come from a shepherd type dog background, or (though nothing else resembles this type of dog-the basset has that kind of splotching)


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

OutWest said:


> I'm thinking some sort of Southern hunting hound--a tall one--mixed with Lab and/or Golden in there. What's her bark sound like? Does she bay?


Definitely barks...no baying ....(Golden or Lab type bark)


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks for playing! 

The rescue said she is a Lab X Great Pyrenees!

I'm all over the Labrador part...but am stretching to see any Pyr in her!
My 'guess' is Lab X GSPointer.... 

Regardless, she is a sweetheart...a very easy going little girl and is in a home where she is very much loved.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Wow great pyr! I would never have guessed. Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lab/ Greyhound. I agree with the various hound guesses bc of her rear. I can see the lab pointer too. Not seeing Pyr!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

When I see noses like this, I generally think there's something like shepherd in there as well. 

She probably has a LOT of different things behind her.... probably her own unique breed. 

The Pyr's I've met have all be somewhat bear shaped. And white and gray. I'm just not seeing pyr.  I'm guessing that was all based on the rear dews? 

Very sweet looking dog though and pretty face<:


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> My guess is Great Dane and Lab. That face and legs make me think great dane.


THat's so funny that you said Dane, that did cross my mind. I was trying to figure out what it was about her head/face shape as well. Wouldn't it be fun to run the DNA test


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Well I couldnt find my latest picture of Secret but your girl looks alot like him. We figure he is Lab,Golden or Toller and American Pit Bull Terrier. Looks just like the trak dogs around here.


----------



## Bolledeig (Aug 10, 2012)

nolefan said:


> Wouldn't it be fun to run the DNA test


My vet say these dna tests are very very inaccurate. True/false?


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Does anyone know which dogs have rear dew claws? Looking at the various responses I'm thinking the ear set when viewed straight on is like a dane?


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> My guess is Great Dane and Lab. That face and legs make me think great dane.


This! he ears look Dane to me, too.
There is a black lab great dane mix at our dog park who looks a lot like this.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

TheZ's said:


> Looking at the various responses I'm thinking the ear set when viewed straight on is like a dane?


That's exactly what I thought.
And his feet look kind of great dane-ish to me, too. Especially in that last adorable photo where he's sitting down facing the camera.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I forgot what Great Danes look like with flop ears.... : Yep.... I can see that. 

How old is she?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I thought Pyr (back dewclaws), Lab and Great Dane.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

There are many breeds that can be born with rear dews....including hounds...

When I think Pyr - I think double dews on the rear and single dews on the front....




TheZ's said:


> Does anyone know which dogs have rear dew claws? Looking at the various responses I'm thinking the ear set when viewed straight on is like a dane?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Maybe the double back dewclaws led them to think Pyr. I thought she looked like a little mantle dane. Whatever she is, she's a doll!


----------

